# Question about the 10,000 point Wyndham Reward stay



## rms492

Hello, about this promotion:

When I registered, it immediately said "reward yourself even faster. Book now and earn a bonus of 10,000 miles." (points).

Of course, I immediately booked a stay at a Days Inn. The way I, along with a few other people understood this, is that you will get 10,000 points just for this ONE BOOKING ALONE, and that you will get your other 10,000 AFTER your other three bookings? This BONUS word is confusing me, what's going on here? Then am I really going to get 20,000 points?????

I can't wait, and I have booked this one plus three others (just to be safe) one week after the other, but this has been bugging me since.

And additionally, with this summer power point thing, I am getting an additional 100 points for each one?


----------



## AAARGH!

rms492 said:


> Hello, about this promotion:
> When I registered, it immediately said "reward yourself even faster. Book now and earn a bonus of 10,000 miles." (points).
> 
> Of course, I immediately booked a stay at a Days Inn. The way I, along with a few other people understood this, is that you will get 10,000 points just for this ONE BOOKING ALONE, and that you will get your other 10,000 AFTER your other three bookings? This BONUS word is confusing me, what's going on here? Then am I really going to get 20,000 points?????
> 
> I can't wait, and I have booked this one plus three others (just to be safe) one week after the other, but this has been bugging me since.
> 
> And additionally, with this summer power point thing, I am getting an additional 100 points for each one?


If I recall, the 10,000 points is only availble at their premium brand hotels, not Days Inn etc... Read the fine print on the offer.


----------



## rms492

AAARGH said:


> rms492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, about this promotion:
> When I registered, it immediately said "reward yourself even faster. Book now and earn a bonus of 10,000 miles." (points).
> 
> Of course, I immediately booked a stay at a Days Inn. The way I, along with a few other people understood this, is that you will get 10,000 points just for this ONE BOOKING ALONE, and that you will get your other 10,000 AFTER your other three bookings? This BONUS word is confusing me, what's going on here? Then am I really going to get 20,000 points?????
> 
> I can't wait, and I have booked this one plus three others (just to be safe) one week after the other, but this has been bugging me since.
> 
> And additionally, with this summer power point thing, I am getting an additional 100 points for each one?
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall, the 10,000 points is only availble at their premium brand hotels, not Days Inn etc... Read the fine print on the offer.
Click to expand...


No, it says it here:

Earn 10,000+ points with Wyndham Rewards Triple Stay.

Earn 10,000 bonus points when you stay at 3 brands that participate in the Wyndham Rewards loyalty program from May 14 - September 10, 2009. This is in addition to the standard points you earn for qualified stays. There are 11 brands to choose from, and over 6,000 locations - from affordable hotels off the highway to vacation resorts to all-suite extended stay properties. Stay anytime-no blackout dates.

Wyndham Worldwide family of hotels

* Wyndham Hotels and Resorts®

* Ramada®

* Days Inn®

* Super 8®

* Wingate® by Wyndham

* Baymont Inns and Suites®

* Microtel Inn & Suites®

* Hawthorn Suites®

* Howard Johnson®

* Travelodge® (US hotels only)

* Knights Inn®


----------



## AAARGH!

rms492 said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rms492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, about this promotion:
> When I registered, it immediately said "reward yourself even faster. Book now and earn a bonus of 10,000 miles." (points).
> 
> Of course, I immediately booked a stay at a Days Inn. The way I, along with a few other people understood this, is that you will get 10,000 points just for this ONE BOOKING ALONE, and that you will get your other 10,000 AFTER your other three bookings? This BONUS word is confusing me, what's going on here? Then am I really going to get 20,000 points?????
> 
> I can't wait, and I have booked this one plus three others (just to be safe) one week after the other, but this has been bugging me since.
> 
> And additionally, with this summer power point thing, I am getting an additional 100 points for each one?
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall, the 10,000 points is only availble at their premium brand hotels, not Days Inn etc... Read the fine print on the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it says it here:
> 
> Earn 10,000+ points with Wyndham Rewards Triple Stay.
> 
> Earn 10,000 bonus points when you stay at 3 brands that participate in the Wyndham Rewards loyalty program from May 14 - September 10, 2009. This is in addition to the standard points you earn for qualified stays. There are 11 brands to choose from, and over 6,000 locations - from affordable hotels off the highway to vacation resorts to all-suite extended stay properties. Stay anytime-no blackout dates.
> 
> Wyndham Worldwide family of hotels
> 
> * Wyndham Hotels and Resorts®
> 
> * Ramada®
> 
> * Days Inn®
> 
> * Super 8®
> 
> * Wingate® by Wyndham
> 
> * Baymont Inns and Suites®
> 
> * Microtel Inn & Suites®
> 
> * Hawthorn Suites®
> 
> * Howard Johnson®
> 
> * Travelodge® (US hotels only)
> 
> * Knights Inn®
Click to expand...

You are right, I was referring to an offer they had for their premium brands. The 10,000 is for the triple stay and it is only 10,000, not 20,000.

I was thinking of the 500 points/night which is available only at the premium brands:



> For stays at participating Hawthorn Suites® (U.S hotels only) and participating Wyndham Hotels and Resorts properties, members will receive the regular five hundred (500) points per stay


----------



## Ispolkom

rms492 said:


> Hello, about this promotion:
> When I registered, it immediately said "reward yourself even faster. Book now and earn a bonus of 10,000 miles." (points).
> 
> Of course, I immediately booked a stay at a Days Inn. The way I, along with a few other people understood this, is that you will get 10,000 points just for this ONE BOOKING ALONE, and that you will get your other 10,000 AFTER your other three bookings? This BONUS word is confusing me, what's going on here? Then am I really going to get 20,000 points?????
> 
> I can't wait, and I have booked this one plus three others (just to be safe) one week after the other, but this has been bugging me since.
> 
> And additionally, with this summer power point thing, I am getting an additional 100 points for each one?


I would be terribly surprised if you were awarded 10k points for one booking. Certainly there is nothing in the T & Cs about that. I imagine that the screen was poorly written, and meant to say "Book now to get started on earning your 10k points." On the other hand, can you get 10k AGR points with 3 stays, then 10k Continental miles for 3 more stays, which can be transfered to AGR?

As far as the power point promo, I read it to mean that you can get one 200 point bonus for each individual hotel partner (Wyndham Rewards, Hilton, etc.) The key point: "Once registered, one-time partner bonuses will be awarded for each unique program partner transaction." Again, not very clearly written.

YMMV, of course. I've had several thousand extra points mistakenly credited by account for various promotions, while other things have not posted at all.


----------



## saxman

So we can also get 10,000 miles from Continental OnePass? I've already got my three stays for the AGR award. Points have not posted yet, but thats partly because my third stay was last night.

I'm also guessing I'll have to temporarily change my Wyndham Rewards to get Continental miles instead of AGR points.


----------



## Ispolkom

saxman66 said:


> So we can also get 10,000 miles from Continental OnePass? I've already got my three stays for the AGR award. Points have not posted yet, but thats partly because my third stay was last night.
> I'm also guessing I'll have to temporarily change my Wyndham Rewards to get Continental miles instead of AGR points.


I am not sure whether you can or not. To be safe, we're booking 3 stays on my Wyndham Rewards account and three on Mrs. Ispolkom's.


----------



## Ispolkom

Ispolkom said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we can also get 10,000 miles from Continental OnePass? I've already got my three stays for the AGR award. Points have not posted yet, but thats partly because my third stay was last night.
> I'm also guessing I'll have to temporarily change my Wyndham Rewards to get Continental miles instead of AGR points.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether you can or not. To be safe, we're booking 3 stays on my Wyndham Rewards account and three on Mrs. Ispolkom's.
Click to expand...

A recent e-mail from Wyndham Rewards confirms: "Stay with three different brands through September 10, 2009 and fly away with 10,000 bonus miles, in addition to the standard miles you earn for each stay.

Stay all summer long - earn unlimited bonus miles and no blackout dates!"

So you can earn the 10k reward multiple times, straight to AGR.


----------



## rogers55

I may be wrong but I seem to recall that Wyndham reward points are not equal to Amtrak points.

My Wyndham points get transferred automatically to Amtrak but at a lesser amount.


----------



## Ispolkom

rogers55 said:


> I may be wrong but I seem to recall that Wyndham reward points are not equal to Amtrak points. My Wyndham points get transferred automatically to Amtrak but at a lesser amount.


You are correct about Wyndham Rewards points, but this promotion allows you to earn 10,000 AGR points (or 10k miles on a variety of airlines) for three stays. I wish they would be a bit clearer, and not just say "points," but the similar offers for airline miles make the offer clearer.

One catch is that your Wyndham Rewards profile has to be set up to earn AGR points (at a rate of 2 points per dollar, I believe), not Wyndham Rewards points. I prefer it that way, myself, as it's one less set of points to worry about.


----------



## AlanB

Ispolkom said:


> One catch is that your Wyndham Rewards profile has to be set up to earn AGR points (at a rate of 2 points per dollar, I believe), not Wyndham Rewards points. I prefer it that way, myself, as it's one less set of points to worry about.


For the duration of this promotion or when they offer other special deals, like they've done in the past, then yes you want your profile set to earn AGR points.

However, when there are no special promotions running, you are doing yourself a disservice to keep your account set to earn AGR points. If you set if for direct AGR points, you get 2 points per dollar spent on the room. If you set your account to earn hotel points, then you get 4 points per dollar spent when you later transfer those hotel points to AGR points.

Example:

Spend $800 on hotel rooms with Wyndham and with direct AGR points, you'll earn 1,600 AGR points.

With your profile set to Hotel points, you get 10 points per dollar spent. With $800 spent on rooms, that's 8,000 points since they give 10 points per dollar spent. Once you've collected 8,000 hotel points, you can then go to the website and transfer to AGR in blocks of 8,000 hotel points for 3,200 AGR points or 4 AGR points per dollar spent.

It's a bit more work on your part and you have to save up the points, but the benefit is much better.


----------



## Ispolkom

AlanB said:


> However, when there are no special promotions running, you are doing yourself a disservice to keep your account set to earn AGR points. If you set if for direct AGR points, you get 2 points per dollar spent on the room. If you set your account to earn hotel points, then you get 4 points per dollar spent when you later transfer those hotel points to AGR points.


You're absolutely right about the math, but I have to balance my obsessive-compulsive desire to maximize AGR points with my neurotic fear of getting points stranded.

The problem is this: I don't stay in motels much, even inexpensive Wyndham Rewards ones. I doubt I'll total ten stays this year. So it would take a long time to build up 8000 Wyndham Rewards points to transfer, and I'd have the risk (however low) that Wyndham Rewards would pull out of its agreement with AGR, as Midway Airlines did last fall. So getting AGR points directly, while not optimal mathematically, works out for me, personally. Travelers who have more stays and/or are less neurotic than I might use your and Roger's plan.

In any case, I'm sure that you'd agree that it's a good idea for anyone working on this promotion to double-check their preferences with Wyndham Rewards.


----------



## AlanB

Ispolkom said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, when there are no special promotions running, you are doing yourself a disservice to keep your account set to earn AGR points. If you set if for direct AGR points, you get 2 points per dollar spent on the room. If you set your account to earn hotel points, then you get 4 points per dollar spent when you later transfer those hotel points to AGR points.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right about the math, but I have to balance my obsessive-compulsive desire to maximize AGR points with my neurotic fear of getting points stranded.
> 
> The problem is this: I don't stay in motels much, even inexpensive Wyndham Rewards ones. I doubt I'll total ten stays this year. So it would take a long time to build up 8000 Wyndham Rewards points to transfer, and I'd have the risk (however low) that Wyndham Rewards would pull out of its agreement with AGR, as Midway Airlines did last fall. So getting AGR points directly, while not optimal mathematically, works out for me, personally. Travelers who have more stays and/or are less neurotic than I might use your and Roger's plan.
> 
> In any case, I'm sure that you'd agree that it's a good idea for anyone working on this promotion to double-check their preferences with Wyndham Rewards.
Click to expand...

Personally I see a Wyndham property once, maybe twice, a year at most. I will say that I usually spend at least 4 or 5 nights during that annual stay, but it's not like I spend copious amounts of time at Wyndham properties. I'm a Hilton man, where I get both hotel points and AGR points for each and every stay. And if Hilton where to ever put a property in Timmins, Ontario, the place where I currently end up at a Wyndham property, I might well jump ship entirely.

And yes, I agree that anyone in that program should analyze their point earning choices.


----------



## saxman

AlanB said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> One catch is that your Wyndham Rewards profile has to be set up to earn AGR points (at a rate of 2 points per dollar, I believe), not Wyndham Rewards points. I prefer it that way, myself, as it's one less set of points to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> For the duration of this promotion or when they offer other special deals, like they've done in the past, then yes you want your profile set to earn AGR points.
> 
> However, when there are no special promotions running, you are doing yourself a disservice to keep your account set to earn AGR points. If you set if for direct AGR points, you get 2 points per dollar spent on the room. If you set your account to earn hotel points, then you get 4 points per dollar spent when you later transfer those hotel points to AGR points.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Spend $800 on hotel rooms with Wyndham and with direct AGR points, you'll earn 1,600 AGR points.
> 
> With your profile set to Hotel points, you get 10 points per dollar spent. With $800 spent on rooms, that's 8,000 points since they give 10 points per dollar spent. Once you've collected 8,000 hotel points, you can then go to the website and transfer to AGR in blocks of 8,000 hotel points for 3,200 AGR points or 4 AGR points per dollar spent.
> 
> It's a bit more work on your part and you have to save up the points, but the benefit is much better.
Click to expand...

Wow, thats amazing. I still learn something new everyday. I'm a Wyndham man and usually like to stay at Super 8, because I'm cheap. Wish I had realized this trick earlier because I stay at Super 8's fairly often.

On another note, has anyone made their 3 stays yet? I have and not gotten my 10,000 points yet. Maybe they wait until the end of the promotion?


----------



## Ispolkom

saxman66 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the duration of this promotion or when they offer other special deals, like they've done in the past, then yes you want your profile set to earn AGR points.
> 
> However, when there are no special promotions running, you are doing yourself a disservice to keep your account set to earn AGR points. If you set if for direct AGR points, you get 2 points per dollar spent on the room. If you set your account to earn hotel points, then you get 4 points per dollar spent when you later transfer those hotel points to AGR points.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Spend $800 on hotel rooms with Wyndham and with direct AGR points, you'll earn 1,600 AGR points.
> 
> With your profile set to Hotel points, you get 10 points per dollar spent. With $800 spent on rooms, that's 8,000 points since they give 10 points per dollar spent. Once you've collected 8,000 hotel points, you can then go to the website and transfer to AGR in blocks of 8,000 hotel points for 3,200 AGR points or 4 AGR points per dollar spent.
> 
> It's a bit more work on your part and you have to save up the points, but the benefit is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thats amazing. I still learn something new everyday. I'm a Wyndham man and usually like to stay at Super 8, because I'm cheap. Wish I had realized this trick earlier because I stay at Super 8's fairly often.
> 
> On another note, has anyone made their 3 stays yet? I have and not gotten my 10,000 points yet. Maybe they wait until the end of the promotion?
Click to expand...

Another twist to this promotion: stay at certain Wyndham Rewards motels in July and August and receive an additional 1000 Wyndham Rewards points, on top of your AGR points and the 10k bonus for 3 stays. Details here.

Sadly, none of the three motels I stayed at on last weekend's minor league baseball tour qualified. Those were under Mrs. Ispolkom's Wyndham Rewards account. Now we start on my account with a stay next week in Halifax that is involved in this promotion. Alas, we're flying there on a United CRJ, not taking VIA Rail.


----------



## AAARGH!

An additional question.....

I just stayed at three different Wyndham brands and used the AAA rate for all three. I now see on the Wyndham 10,000 AGR points disclosure says 'qualifying rates' only. Does anyone know if the AAA discount rate qualifies?

If it doesn't, I would be upset. The total savings was under $20 for the three stays.


----------



## MrFSS

AAARGH! said:


> An additional question.....
> I just stayed at three different Wyndham brands and used the AAA rate for all three. I now see on the Wyndham 10,000 AGR points disclosure says 'qualifying rates' only. Does anyone know if the AAA discount rate qualifies?
> 
> If it doesn't, I would be upset. The total savings was under $20 for the three stays.


This summer I stayed at a Hilton and a Hampton using the senior rates and the points from both posted to my account. I wouldn't see why AAA wouldn't.


----------



## Ispolkom

AAARGH! said:


> An additional question.....
> I just stayed at three different Wyndham brands and used the AAA rate for all three. I now see on the Wyndham 10,000 AGR points disclosure says 'qualifying rates' only. Does anyone know if the AAA discount rate qualifies?
> 
> If it doesn't, I would be upset. The total savings was under $20 for the three stays.


I wouldn't worry. I prepaid some stays, and used a government rate at another motel. My bet is that anything reserved through the Web site is okay, and that the "qualifying rates" language is there to exclude bookings made through third-party Web site, like Orbitz or Expedia. I remember last summer I didn't get AGR points for an orbitz-booked stay at a Thriftlodge.

Did your AGR points post from Wyndham rewards? If they did, I think you're okay. Of course, I could be wrong, and we'll find out in October, but I feel comfortable if the AGR points have posted.


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> 
> An additional question.....
> I just stayed at three different Wyndham brands and used the AAA rate for all three. I now see on the Wyndham 10,000 AGR points disclosure says 'qualifying rates' only. Does anyone know if the AAA discount rate qualifies?
> 
> If it doesn't, I would be upset. The total savings was under $20 for the three stays.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. I prepaid some stays, and used a government rate at another motel. My bet is that anything reserved through the Web site is okay, and that the "qualifying rates" language is there to exclude bookings made through third-party Web site, like Orbitz or Expedia. I remember last summer I didn't get AGR points for an orbitz-booked stay at a Thriftlodge.
> 
> Did your AGR points post from Wyndham rewards? If they did, I think you're okay. Of course, I could be wrong, and we'll find out in October, but I feel comfortable if the AGR points have posted.
Click to expand...

Two of the three already have posted to the Wyndham site (AGR points, not Wyndham points). I'll watch my AGR account closely to make sure it goes through.


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> 
> An additional question.....
> I just stayed at three different Wyndham brands and used the AAA rate for all three. I now see on the Wyndham 10,000 AGR points disclosure says 'qualifying rates' only. Does anyone know if the AAA discount rate qualifies?
> 
> If it doesn't, I would be upset. The total savings was under $20 for the three stays.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry. I prepaid some stays, and used a government rate at another motel. My bet is that anything reserved through the Web site is okay, and that the "qualifying rates" language is there to exclude bookings made through third-party Web site, like Orbitz or Expedia. I remember last summer I didn't get AGR points for an orbitz-booked stay at a Thriftlodge.
> 
> Did your AGR points post from Wyndham rewards? If they did, I think you're okay. Of course, I could be wrong, and we'll find out in October, but I feel comfortable if the AGR points have posted.
Click to expand...

FYI, all three Wyndham stays posted to my AGR account, even with the AAA discount. Bring on the 10,000 points! :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## PackerBacker

Well, it's getting to be about that time to ask if anyone has had the 10,000 bonus points hit their account yet.


----------



## AAARGH!

PackerBacker said:


> Well, it's getting to be about that time to ask if anyone has had the 10,000 bonus points hit their account yet.


IIRC, while the last check-in date was mid-September, the end of the promotion was mid-October. I guess they think people would stay at their hotels for up to a month.

Anyway, I wouldn't look for it until the end of October or November. I hope I am wrong. As I said, Bring on the 10,000 points!


----------



## Ispolkom

The 10,000 AGR points showed up in Mrs. Ispolkom's Wyndham Rewards account on 10/9. They should be in her AGR account tomorrow, since transfers seem to usually happen on Wednesdays. There's nothing in my account yet.


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> The 10,000 AGR points showed up in Mrs. Ispolkom's Wyndham Rewards account on 10/9. They should be in her AGR account tomorrow, since transfers seem to usually happen on Wednesdays. There's nothing in my account yet.


Same for me. The 10K is in my Wyndham account.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## AAARGH!

FYI: I received the 10,000 points in my AGR account today.

Not bad... Three rooms, each around $100, and I get points for half of a free two-zone trip that could be worth well over $1,000! So, I spend roughly $300 on hotels, get to stay at the hotels for an Amtrak excursion (duh), AND get what could be worth over $500!

And they say there is no such thing as a free lunch. 

As the (very annoying) Pizza Hut commercial says... JACKPOT!


----------



## Ispolkom

$100 a night? You must have stayed at the nice places! None of the three stays credited to my wife's account cost more than $60 a night, and they really weren't creepy. Honest. Clean bathrooms, interior corridors, doors that locked. One even had waffles for breakfast.

But I have to agree that this was a great promotion! We would have booked probably 4 of the 6 stays anyway, but this promo did encourage us to try chains other than Super 8, so perhaps Wyndham Rewards benefited as well.


----------



## Shanghai

Nothing yet for me. I had five Wyndham stays.


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> $100 a night? You must have stayed at the nice places! None of the three stays credited to my wife's account cost more than $60 a night, and they really weren't creepy. Honest. Clean bathrooms, interior corridors, doors that locked. One even had waffles for breakfast.
> But I have to agree that this was a great promotion! We would have booked probably 4 of the 6 stays anyway, but this promo did encourage us to try chains other than Super 8, so perhaps Wyndham Rewards benefited as well.


That was after some rediculous taxes. Actually, I think the total for the three was around $265. It was a Microtel, Days Inn, and Travelodge (a real dump).


----------



## AAARGH!

Shanghai said:


> Nothing yet for me. I had five Wyndham stays.


I would call Wyndham then. It should have posted by now.

Did your stays contain at least three _different_ chains?


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> $100 a night? You must have stayed at the nice places! None of the three stays credited to my wife's account cost more than $60 a night, and they really weren't creepy. Honest. Clean bathrooms, interior corridors, doors that locked. One even had waffles for breakfast.
> But I have to agree that this was a great promotion! We would have booked probably 4 of the 6 stays anyway, but this promo did encourage us to try chains other than Super 8, so perhaps Wyndham Rewards benefited as well.


Actually, I just looked it up... It was $205 total (two at $75) and one at $55. My memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## RTOlson

I'm just tickled pink about the bonus points. I think if I broke it down, it was a great promotion for me:

Wyndham Rewards Bonus 10,000

Summer Promo Partner Purchase 100

Wyndham Rewards 500

Summer Promo Partner Purchase 200

Wyndham Rewards 158

Wyndham Rewards 158

Did the Wyndham stays qualify for "Summer Promo Partner Purchase"? I think they correspond with the Wyndham promotion, but I'm not sure.

If so, I think I spent about $265 for 11,116 (or 10,816) points and three nights in fairly decent hotels. Two of the nights were for an out-of-state wedding. The third was for a random summer fling at a Hawthorn to qualify for the promotion (and nab the 500 extra points).

Cost-wise, it's slightly better than the Buy Points option ($275 for 10k points), but I did get three hotel stays (and breakfasts) out of it.

------------------

On the other hand - The bonus gets me closer to a one-zone roomette award that I've been eying as a gift for two. That's 15,000 points and the value of the trip (for two) is about $458. Two-thirds of $458 is about $305. So I don't think I'm totally getting away like gangbusters, but it was a nice incentive.


----------



## Shanghai

AAARGH! said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 10,000 AGR points showed up in Mrs. Ispolkom's Wyndham Rewards account on 10/9. They should be in her AGR account tomorrow, since transfers seem to usually happen on Wednesdays. There's nothing in my account yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me. The 10K is in my Wyndham account.
> 
> Woo Hoo!
Click to expand...

I just checked both my AGR and Wyndham Rewards accounts and did not see the 10,000 points posted in either.

I had six Wyndham stays from June through September. Day's Inn - 2; Howard Johnson - 1; Wyndham Inn - 1; Hawthorne Inn - 1;

and Super 8 - 1. All stays are shown on my Wyndham Rewards accounts and the individual stays shown on my AGR account, but no

10,000!! Shoud I call to inquire or wait a few more days to see if the 10,000 posts? Do the points post first to my Wyndham account

and then transfer to AGR or do they post directly to AGR?


----------



## Ispolkom

Shanghai said:


> I just checked both my AGR and Wyndham Rewards accounts and did not see the 10,000 points posted in either.I had six Wyndham stays from June through September. Day's Inn - 2; Howard Johnson - 1; Wyndham Inn - 1; Hawthorne Inn - 1;
> 
> and Super 8 - 1. All stays are shown on my Wyndham Rewards accounts and the individual stays shown on my AGR account, but no
> 
> 10,000!! Shoud I call to inquire or wait a few more days to see if the 10,000 posts? Do the points post first to my Wyndham account
> 
> and then transfer to AGR or do they post directly to AGR?


I'd wait. It wouldn't surprise me if awarding the 10k points was a manual process, done in batches. In any case my wife's account (3 stays in early July) has been credited, while my account (stays in July, August and September) hasn't. I called Wyndham Rewards, and the clerk confirmed I was registered for the promo, and reminded me that I had to wait 4-6 weeks for the points to post.

The awards so far have followed this pattern: on 10/9 a notation of the award appeared in the recipient's Wyndham Rewards account. On the following Wednesday the points were transfered to AGR. Wyndham Rewards always transfers points on Wednesday.

Perhaps we'll see more awards tomorrow.


----------



## RTOlson

I think the maximum monetary value of the 10,000 points for me is about $840. That would be if I were to take 5 round trips from Chico to San Diego aboard Amtrak California trains (using the corridor rewards).


----------



## Shanghai

I have not received my 10,000 points yet. Have others had them posted to their AGR account. If so, I will call to ascertain when my will

post. If most of you have not received your points, I'll wait for a couple of weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## Ispolkom

I called Wyndham Rewards again yesterday, as I too haven't received my 10k AGR points yet. The very polite WR clerk confirmed that I had the required three stays, and explained that if I haven't received the AGR points by November 10 I should call back and they will process it manually. So, I'll patiently wait until next Thursday and call back.

Who knows? Maybe the points will be in my Wyndham Rewards account tomorrow, and in AGR by Veteran's Day.


----------



## GoldenSpike

Ispolkom said:


> I called Wyndham Rewards again yesterday, as I too haven't received my 10k AGR points yet. The very polite WR clerk confirmed that I had the required three stays, and explained that if I haven't received the AGR points by November 10 I should call back and they will process it manually. So, I'll patiently wait until next Thursday and call back.
> Who knows? Maybe the points will be in my Wyndham Rewards account tomorrow, and in AGR by Veteran's Day.


I called them a few days ago and also told about 11.10 is the planned posting date.

Doing a lot of travel at the time of the promotion and have 40,000 coming.

That will cover the 30,000 I used up in October for bedrooms NOL-WAS-CHI-SAC-PDX, and part of my

20,000 used for bedrooms on my DEN-SAC-PDX-MSP trip coming up in a week.


----------



## Shanghai

I called today and was told my points would post tonight and available within 24 hours.

I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## vagabond

Shanghai said:


> I called today and was told my points would post tonight and available within 24 hours.I'll check again tomorrow.


I called today and confirmed that everything is in order. Was told to wait another 1-2 weeks and then call back. The agent claimed rewards are posted by first-in first-out order and my third qualifying stay was on September 8 so they haven't got to me yet. No offer to apply the points manually.

I don't know if I buy all that but I'm sure I'll get my 10,000 points eventually.


----------



## Shanghai

I didn't get my 10,000 points as I was advised on Nov 10th. The points were to have posted on the evening of Nov 10th.

I'll call again tomorrow if they are not posted tonight. Not a very favorable image of Wyndham when they do not carry through

on their commitments!!


----------



## Ispolkom

I called back Wyndham Rewards this morning because my 10k AGR points still haven't posted to my account. This time I spoke to Kelly, who like all Wyndham Rewards clerks, was very pleasant to talk to.

Here's what I learned. As we have already guessed, WR was not expecting this promotion to be quite so popular, and has had a terrible time fulfilling it. I was given the impression that many awards are actually done manually, with clerks checking to make sure that there were three stays at three different chains. My wife's award went through quickly because she had three stays in as many nights. Me, I had three stays in as many months.

Here's a hint on how backed-up things are: the automated greeting on the phone line says that on-line accounts are updated as of September 30, 2009, six weeks ago.

Be that as it may, the clerks now have instructions on what to do in an e-mail sent yesterday. They are supposed to gather the information on stays and pass that on to a supervisor, who will review it and issue the points, within 72 hours. We'll see.

I'm sorry that I have to follow up so much on this, but the reward-to-effort quotient still seems pretty high on this offer. I doubt, though, that we'll see it again.


----------



## alanh

Tsk, they never learn.  It's very common for companies to not realize they're giving away a bonus that's worth more than the purchases. Although I missed out on this promo, I just booked a deluxe sleeper one zone for 20K points. It would have cost $1000 in cash, so 10K points would be worth $500 in that case.


----------



## Ispolkom

alanh said:


> Tsk, they never learn.  It's very common for companies to not realize they're giving away a bonus that's worth more than the purchases. Although I missed out on this promo, I just booked a deluxe sleeper one zone for 20K points. It would have cost $1000 in cash, so 10K points would be worth $500 in that case.


Even if you assume that AGR points cost Wyndham only half a cent each, that's still $50 for 10,000 points. Given that the 3 stays cost $150-200, I can't see how the math works out for Wyndham.


----------



## Shanghai

Wyndham is looking for the promo to acquaint people to their hotels with a long term payoff in mind.

I for one would not have stayed in one of their hotels had it not been for the promo.

As a result, I now look for Wyndham hotels when I travel where before I would not have looked.

I stayed in 6 Wyndham hotels this year.


----------



## GoldenSpike

Ispolkom said:


> ...They are supposed to gather the information on stays and pass that on to a supervisor, who will review it and issue the points, within 72 hours...


Gather the information?

They should have your information on our stays.

Several times I called as I collected what now is 40,000 points to make sure we were on the same page. They rapped

off my stays from their system.


----------



## Shanghai

GoldenSpike said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They are supposed to gather the information on stays and pass that on to a supervisor, who will review it and issue the points, within 72 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> Gather the information?
> 
> They should have your information on our stays.
> 
> Several times I called as I collected what now is 40,000 points to make sure we were on the same page. They rapped
> 
> off my stays from their system.
Click to expand...

What do you mean that "they rapped off my stays?"

How did you get 40,000 points?


----------



## Ispolkom

GoldenSpike said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They are supposed to gather the information on stays and pass that on to a supervisor, who will review it and issue the points, within 72 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> Gather the information?
> 
> They should have your information on our stays.
> 
> Several times I called as I collected what now is 40,000 points to make sure we were on the same page. They rapped
> 
> off my stays from their system.
Click to expand...

Hey, don't shoot the messenger. I'm just repeating what the lady read to me off her e-mail. I carry no brief for Wyndham Rewards, and take no responsibility for any shortcomings of their program.

My supposition is that this was supposed to be done automatically, and in some cases was. My further supposition is that not much testing was done on the programming for awards, and lots of us fell through the cracks.

What should be done, then, is a manual search of the records of the all of us who signed up for this promotion. Those who did not get awarded their points should then get them.

I doubt that will happen, but then again I'm a bitter and cynical man who takes things as they are.

In any case, what I am focusing on is getting *my* 10,000 points, and right now I'll use the 2 maxims that generally serve me well in fixing problems: the squeeky wheel gets the grease, and you attract more flies with honey than with vinegar. YMMV, of course, and congratulations on earning 40k points from this promotion.


----------



## Shanghai

I called Wyndham again today. The customer service rep told me that I should receive 20,000 points since I had 6 hotel stays.

She said she would email her manager to review my account and I should get my points within one week.

I'm not holding my breath, but hopefully I got a straight story this time.


----------



## colobok

Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?

I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".

I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was

*check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.

They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...


----------



## GoldenSpike

Shanghai said:


> GoldenSpike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...They are supposed to gather the information on stays and pass that on to a supervisor, who will review it and issue the points, within 72 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> Gather the information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean that "they rapped off my stays?"
> 
> How did you get 40,000 points?
Click to expand...

During the promotion I would call in and tell them I've stayed X times and just checking to ensure their computers were up to date so we didn't have to get into a search for a missing stay at the end.

How did I get 40,000? Stayed at 12 hotels while doing a lot of travelling during the promotion.


----------



## Shanghai

Thank you, Golden Spike. Based on your post, I inquired regarding my 6 stays and was told I would get 20,000 AGR points.


----------



## AlanB

colobok said:


> Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?
> I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".
> 
> I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was
> 
> *check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.
> 
> They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...


Don't see the actual T&C and I'm not sure what would happen if I actually tried to register at this point, but the email does say:



> The Triple Stay Promotion earns more than 10,000 points.One *stay* at 3 of the 11 brands in the Wyndham Rewards program earns you more than 10,000 points, now through September 10, 2009. Highway-side hotels, vacation resorts, all-suite properties—over 6,000 locations.


Bolding mine.


----------



## hessjm

colobok said:


> Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?
> I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".
> 
> I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was
> 
> *check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.
> 
> They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...


Since the offer was for a lot of points, I printed a copy for my records. You are correct, the reservation needed to be booked before Sept 10th and check out before Oct 11th.

(ii) register at wyndhamrewards.com/triplestay a t 1-866-WYN-RWDS( 1-866-996-7937) (iii) book a reservation for, and complete a total of three (3)

stays at three (3) different hotel brands participating in the Wyndham Rewards program at a qualifying rate between May 14,2009 and

September 10, 2009, and (iv) complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009

I'm not sure how to post the PDF (or if I can), so if you would like a copy, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## colobok

hessjm said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?
> I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".
> 
> I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was
> 
> *check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.
> 
> They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...
> 
> 
> 
> Since the offer was for a lot of points, I printed a copy for my records. You are correct, the reservation needed to be booked before Sept 10th and check out before Oct 11th.
> 
> (ii) register at wyndhamrewards.com/triplestay a t 1-866-WYN-RWDS( 1-866-996-7937) (iii) book a reservation for, and complete a total of three (3)
> 
> stays at three (3) different hotel brands participating in the Wyndham Rewards program at a qualifying rate between May 14,2009 and
> 
> September 10, 2009, and (iv) complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009
> 
> I'm not sure how to post the PDF (or if I can), so if you would like a copy, PM me and I'll send it to you.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I found the same.

Anyway they say now that "book a reservation for, and complete a total of three stays" means "do check-in"

while "complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009" means "do check-out".

They use the same phrase "complete stay" in 2 different sentences with 2 different dates so they interprete this as they wish.

It looks like I am screwed? What can I do?


----------



## AAARGH!

colobok said:


> hessjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colobok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?
> I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".
> 
> I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was
> 
> *check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.
> 
> They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...
> 
> 
> 
> Since the offer was for a lot of points, I printed a copy for my records. You are correct, the reservation needed to be booked before Sept 10th and check out before Oct 11th.
> 
> (ii) register at wyndhamrewards.com/triplestay a t 1-866-WYN-RWDS( 1-866-996-7937) (iii) book a reservation for, and complete a total of three (3)
> 
> stays at three (3) different hotel brands participating in the Wyndham Rewards program at a qualifying rate between May 14,2009 and
> 
> September 10, 2009, and (iv) complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009
> 
> I'm not sure how to post the PDF (or if I can), so if you would like a copy, PM me and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I found the same.
> 
> Anyway they say now that "book a reservation for, and complete a total of three stays" means "do check-in"
> 
> while "complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009" means "do check-out".
> 
> They use the same phrase "complete stay" in 2 different sentences with 2 different dates so they interprete this as they wish.
> 
> It looks like I am screwed? What can I do?
Click to expand...

The way I read it, you had to do three differtn check-ins all before 9/10 and the last checkout had to be before 10/10.


----------



## colobok

AAARGH! said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hessjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colobok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a copy of Terms and Conditions for this promotion?
> I remember it said "*book* before Sept.10th and *stay* before Oct.10th".
> 
> I had the last stay on Sept.11th and now they say that I don't qualify because the promotion was
> 
> *check-in* before Sept.10th, not *book* before Sept.10th.
> 
> They agreed to give me 3200 points instead of 10000 though, but I feel they are lying...
> 
> 
> 
> Since the offer was for a lot of points, I printed a copy for my records. You are correct, the reservation needed to be booked before Sept 10th and check out before Oct 11th.
> 
> (ii) register at wyndhamrewards.com/triplestay a t 1-866-WYN-RWDS( 1-866-996-7937) (iii) book a reservation for, and complete a total of three (3)
> 
> stays at three (3) different hotel brands participating in the Wyndham Rewards program at a qualifying rate between May 14,2009 and
> 
> September 10, 2009, and (iv) complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009
> 
> I'm not sure how to post the PDF (or if I can), so if you would like a copy, PM me and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I found the same.
> 
> Anyway they say now that "book a reservation for, and complete a total of three stays" means "do check-in"
> 
> while "complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009" means "do check-out".
> 
> They use the same phrase "complete stay" in 2 different sentences with 2 different dates so they interprete this as they wish.
> 
> It looks like I am screwed? What can I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way I read it, you had to do three differtn check-ins all before 9/10 and the last checkout had to be before 10/10.
Click to expand...

They don't use phrase "check in". They say "complete stay by 9/10" in one place and "complete stay by 10/10" in another. So if "complete stay" means "check in" then "(iv) complete his/her hotel stay by October 10,2009" also means "check in by 10/10".

Where can I complain about this?


----------



## GoldenSpike

Shanghai said:


> Thank you, Golden Spike. Based on your post, I inquired regarding my 6 stays and was told I would get 20,000 AGR points.


Although I stayed on top of my stays with Wyndham during the promo period, true to form they fouled up.

They only posted 20,000 -- not 40,000. After over 10 minutes on the phone they discovered their error.

Another 6-8 weeks they promise and I'll get the other 20,000.

Just arrived in MSP from a AGR trip DEN-SAC-PDX-MSP trip with bedroom. Impressed. All the segments were early or on time.


----------



## Shanghai

I am pleased to report that after my third call, my points posted yesterday.


----------



## Guest_vagabond_*

Shanghai said:


> I am pleased to report that after my third call, my points posted yesterday.


I still haven't received the points. First started calling Oct 11 and was told everything was fine and to wait two weeks and call back if they hadn't posted by then. I repeat this ritual every two weeks. Today when I called I was told that the plan only applies to airlines not Amtrak. My luck - got a clueless agent this time. After several lengthy holds I finally got him to admit that all was fine and - guess what - I should wait two weeks to see if the points post ...

Sort of lost it at that point and demanded to talk to a supervisor. Another lengthy hold and the same agent came back and said he would send an email and my points will be posted in 7-10 days. I again demanded to talk to a supervisor. The next hold approached infinity (in my perception) so I hung up.

Maybe I'll call again next year.


----------

